# What would you do if you didn't live in a tiny urban environment?



## Raging Bird (Jan 21, 2015)

Maybe you don't. Either way. I've got a backyard, but bed bugs are driving me into my girlfriend's 3rd story apartment and I've suddenly been struck with tons of ideas of stuff I'd do if I wasn't so cramped. I got some shiitake mushroom spores that I'm going to inocculate in logs when I find a good spot. I'm gonna build a boat. My roommate built a halfpipe and a mini house. There's tons of shit you can do, or at least fantasize about doing, if you've got time, space, and an imagination. Hey, bed bug colonies practically build themselves, if that sounds cool to you.

We're going to move in May and we're thinking about renting a warehouse space wherever we go. We want to do shows, put people up, airbnb it, whatever. Build an aquaponics system. Make a duck pond. Go wild, you know. Whatever. 

Anyone have any ideas of what kind of living environment they'd build for themselves if they could do anything? Any fantasies? Houses are so boring, and people don't really do stuff with the ones they have. I like going over to people's homes and saying, "Whoa. I didn't know you could do that." Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## CelticWanderer (Jan 21, 2015)

i've always wanted to have a room with projectors on all the walls so I can watch crazy fractal videos and get lost in hyperspace. 
and you could also make looping gifs of the woods and put them on the walls and ceiling and sit in the woods when you cant actually get there. Lotsa potential for a projector room.


----------



## drewski (Jan 21, 2015)

If I had the resources, I'd build my own skatepark in a warehouse and live in it. That's probably been my fantasy ever since I was 10 years old when I started skating. I would build it in an area that has a shitload of hills that could possibly kill me if I bailed, like the insane hills of San Diego and other parts of Cali. There's no better feeling than death staring you in the face as you're flying light speed down a gnarly fucking hill.


----------



## Odin (Jan 21, 2015)

If I could I'd build a Dyson Sphere.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyson_sphere


----------



## Tude (Jan 21, 2015)

I'd love an unfinished loft - bare pipes, bricks and all. Only walls I'd have would be for bedroom and bathroom. Everything else wide open - roller skates would be optional.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jan 21, 2015)

I've always wanted a big ass garage/workshop so I can work on vehicles and fabricate stuff.


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 21, 2015)

Have a room where I put mirrors on the walls, ceiling, and floor and have crazy lightshow shit in it.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Jun 20, 2015)

"Time, Space, and Imagination" - Now that's genuine wealth. 
Hell, even if you've got two of those oddities in your back pocket, there's no excuse for no body to be lazing around.


----------

